# Jackson MS HD Local Channels



## jasrx316 (Aug 20, 2006)

Are we ever gonna get HD local channels in Jackson MS


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

NO!




Sorry, I just couldn't resist!!


----------



## jasrx316 (Aug 20, 2006)

Well as of today DISH network has Jackson MS local channels in HD. Any word on DIRECTV if they are??


----------

